
Silicon Valley investing slump continues, fewer startups get funded - smaili
http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/04/04/silicon-valley-investing-slump-continues-fewer-startups-get-funded/
======
tradersam
At least it's a slow decline and not a sudden bubble pop.

